# Outdoors > Gear and Equipment >  Maxtoch died how to fix?

## 1 DEER 1

My Maxtoch SN6X-2S died on me last night it looks like the little chip bulb has burnt out.
Can it be fixed? If so how do I go about it?

----------


## veitnamcam

@gadgetman

----------


## gadgetman

Send it to me and I'll sort it for you.  PM inbound.

----------


## 1 DEER 1

Hi gadgetman is this a common fault?

----------


## gadgetman

> Hi gadgetman is this a common fault?


1st one burnt out. All others have been failed de-dome attempts or fidgeting after de-doming. Easy to fix.

----------


## mudgripz

Gadget can dedome it for you while he's got it if you like. Really makes them perform..

----------


## Toby

What stops them dying after 30min (being turned on/off) or is it normal? 

We don't spotlight full time, we drive, light, drive, light type spotlight and its annoying going through two sets of battery's that have just been charged within the hour.

I would love a way to screw something to the back that connects to a cord that can be plugged into the bike. Either a plug or alligator clips so we can hook it right up to the bikes battery. Would it improve the light ten fold. 


Caught between a rock and a hard place atm, on one hand we have a light that shits over the older spotlights but on the other hand the old ones work all night 

don't even mention get more battery's  :Grin:

----------


## 300CALMAN

what is dedomed?

----------


## SiB

The diode (bulb) has a gel type "lens" over it that spreads and somewhat diffuses the light. Dedome, and you've got a more focussed light, with a slighty inproved colour temperature. Ie it looks brighter too. Totally happy I did mine. Gadgetman' your buddy as far as the how to. It's easy to break wires. Like I did.

----------


## scoped

take it back for a new one? o wait its not a lenser  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> take it back for a new one? o wait its not a lenser


You'd probably be on your tenth trip back by now.

----------


## gadgetman

> What stops them dying after 30min (being turned on/off) or is it normal? 
> 
> We don't spotlight full time, we drive, light, drive, light type spotlight and its annoying going through two sets of battery's that have just been charged within the hour.
> 
> I would love a way to screw something to the back that connects to a cord that can be plugged into the bike. Either a plug or alligator clips so we can hook it right up to the bikes battery. Would it improve the light ten fold. 
> 
> 
> Caught between a rock and a hard place atm, on one hand we have a light that shits over the older spotlights but on the other hand the old ones work all night 
> 
> don't even mention get more battery's


I'll send you another charger.

----------


## Toby

> I'll send you another charger.


The charger should be fine? It's lucky to have been used 15 times

----------


## gadgetman

> The charger should be fine? It's lucky to have been used 15 times


Get the odd one that doesn't charge to the right voltage. Seen it a few times and you end up with short run times. You're leaving it till the LED turns green?

----------


## Toby

Yeah sure am, It doesn't take long to charge I'll give it that

----------


## veitnamcam

Toby what you want is a lightforce 270 on the vehicle and a maxtox (spelling) for walking.

----------


## gadgetman

> Yeah sure am, It doesn't take long to charge I'll give it that


That is an indication it is not working, should be 10 hours plus. New one in the post tomorrow.

----------


## Toby

The light force was left at home cause the maxtoch was mean as compared to it! Bad move

no harm done I still managed a deer and hares with the mighty 6.5 right before the light shat its self for a second time. I shit you not I shot the deer and when we pulled up next to it the light died haha. Pissed me right off though as I was still in a blood thirsty mood and wanted to find more hares and possums or silly deers  :Have A Nice Day: 

Good thing was I started thinking how to improve it and came up with the hooking it to the bike idea. I was thinking surely there must be two wires in the clicky bit at the back could you hook a wire to each one and hook to the battery so it feeds straight off the bikes battery through the torches batteries and you have light? Or not that simple?

----------


## veitnamcam

Voltage is probably different?
I regularly spot deer at over 1000m with my lightforce and have shot them out to 600y in  ideal conditions how far do you need to see?

----------


## Toby

Fuck! not that far haha thats insane!

----------


## veitnamcam

Its a good light, but not ideal for walking around with.

----------


## Toby

Whats walking?  :Grin:  Shoot them off the bike and drive it next to them! Bloody hell you guys must do everything the hard way. Should come down and teach you south islanders the ways of the jedi  :Psmiley:

----------


## veitnamcam

:Thumbsup:  they are not all hand fed down here mate.  :Wink:

----------


## screamO

No spotlighting down this way, the farms are to small. Night vision and thermal only

----------


## mudgripz

The other question is what 18650 batts are you using. Are they top grade panasonics or cheapies off trademe. Likely to be either charger or batts as normal runtime is 100-110 mins on continuous full noise for an  M24.

----------


## Toby

maxtoch ones, good? bad? 

I still wanna connect it to the bike it'll make it better for our use

Start hand feeding them VC!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Start hand feeding them VC!



They are not hungry, DOC feed them green pellets.

----------


## gadgetman

> Voltage is probably different?
> I regularly spot deer at over 1000m with my lightforce and have shot them out to 600y in  ideal conditions how far do you need to see?


You'll get similar range from the torch. It sounds like a crook charger because it charges too quickly and that is borne out by the run time in the torch which should be around the 1:45 mark so the two pair of batteries should last a lot longer.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> maxtoch ones, good? bad? 
> 
> I still wanna connect it to the bike it'll make it better for our use
> 
> Start hand feeding them VC!


I have a Maxtoch battery which dies after half an hour or so. Light dies completely and wont turn on again. One battery reads about 3.8 volts and the other nothing. They both charge up to 4.13. 
So I presume its just a crook battery. 
Mr Positive (online battery shop in NZ) has had some quite good specials recently if you are after 18650's fast.
I'm with you on that walking bullshit to Toby. If you cant get the bike to them, go find another one.

----------


## gadgetman

> I have a Maxtoch battery which dies after half an hour or so. Light dies completely and wont turn on again. One battery reads about 3.8 volts and the other nothing. They both charge up to 4.13. 
> So I presume its just a crook battery. 
> Mr Positive (online battery shop in NZ) has had some quite good specials recently if you are after 18650's fast.
> I'm with you on that walking bullshit to Toby. If you cant get the bike to them, go find another one.


A shot cell.

----------


## mudgripz

The best cells to buy are the Panasonic 3100 or 3400s very good runtime and they last well.

----------


## Toby

Or have a way to connect to the bike.

----------


## gadgetman

> Or have a way to connect to the bike.


That is just a pain. Might as well glue your hands to the handlebars while you're at it.

----------


## veitnamcam

I will say it again for the hard of hearing and young and (insert word of your choice here)

lightforce connected to vehicle, torch for walking.

----------


## mudgripz

This company has very good panasonic batts - protected button top 3100s and 3400s at a good NZ price. These are the batts you need for high output XML grunters like the Maxtochs. Whatever you do don't go buying trademe cheapies as they just won't last.

Panasonic 18650B battery w/PCB, The Gadget Guys

----------


## mikee

> I will say it again for the hard of hearing and young and (insert word of your choice here)
> 
> lightforce connected to vehicle, torch for walking.


  a really long power cord for walking :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Surely its not hard to hook up to a cigarette lighter or something. That is one thing the LED lenser has going for it, USB charging

----------


## gadgetman

> I will say it again for the hard of hearing and young and (insert word of your choice here)
> 
> lightforce connected to vehicle, torch for walking.


A torch mounted on the scope for everything. If you want a second torch in your hand to point all over the show from the vehicle. No mucking about when getting in and out of vehicles to open gates or shoot prone. The plug doesn't wriggle out. More than one person can spotlight. ...

----------


## Toby

> That is just a pain. Might as well glue your hands to the handlebars while you're at it.


We don't leave the bike though so it literally doesn't matter that there's a cord except for the fact that we now have a maxtoch that goes all night




> I will say it again for the hard of hearing and young and (insert word of your choice here)
> 
> lightforce connected to vehicle, torch for walking.


I thought I already said we dont do that walking? And I'm hard of hearing  :Grin: 

I have a maxtoch and want to connect it to the bike as it'd suit the way we spotlight better than stupid batteries

----------


## possum_shooter

Perhaps a usb charging option could be incorporated into the next Maxtoch so that  it could be charged from a lighter socket in a vehicle.

----------


## gadgetman

> Perhaps a usb charging option could be incorporated into the next Maxtoch so that  it could be charged from a lighter socket in a vehicle.


Just carry another set of batteries and swap them over. "Look mum, no wires."

----------


## veitnamcam

> A torch mounted on the scope for everything. If you want a second torch in your hand to point all over the show from the vehicle. No mucking about when getting in and out of vehicles to open gates or shoot prone. The plug doesn't wriggle out. More than one person can spotlight. ...


Torches need a handle. They are uncomfortable to point for hours.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Just carry another set of batteries and swap them over. "Look mum, no wires."


Problem is, when i go spotlighting i usually decide that i'm going spotlighting about 10mins before i go so the likely hood of having charged batteries is slim... This is why a plug would be more than useful

----------


## possum_shooter

And for multi night small game hunts when you are not near a power source and only have access to a vehicle

----------


## PerazziSC3

To be fair i would certainly pay $30-50 more for the torch if it had the capability to plug into a vehichle as well as use the batterys, and when its plugged in it could also be charging the batterys. @gadgetman what do you reckon??

----------


## gadgetman

The chargers I use have a socket in the side so you can feed them 12V. Other than that I charge flat batteries as soon as I get home with them and leave them charged. These are very low self discharge with no memory. If wanted a top up before I go. USB charging in the torch wouldn't be much use is you were planing to use the torch as the connectors are not very secure, fine for a cellphone that you are not pointing in all directions.

Could make a leaded grip that you could substitute for the battery tube maybe.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep hand held torches are bloody uncomfortable to point for long periods,only problem with light force is sometimes my hand can get cold out the window  :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Yep hand held torches are bloody uncomfortable to point for long periods,only problem with light force is sometimes my hand can get cold out the window


And the big one catches the wind big time

----------


## veitnamcam

> And the big one catches the wind big time


Yep tho if it is that windy I just look at a few sheltered spots.

----------


## mudgripz

The maxtochs quickly replaced our handheld spotties 3 years or so ago when they came out. First reason was even the original maxi SN6X-2 had better beam than my halogen 100w spotlight, and second they are so much lighter at just 270gms (half a pound) for the new M24 - plus batteries. After using them alot weight is not an issue - where it was with the bigger spotlights. Maxtochs very light and pointy - no wires, no big batts, and the arm doesn't get tired after 2 hours. Could well be useful having a strap on handle but really handling not a problem. Just stick the lanyard over yr wrist and hold them how you wish. A dedomed Maxtoch M24 does all the jobs - spottie, rifle light etc.

Gadget and I just put new dedomed U3 led into my Maxtoch 2X couple of nights back. Absolutely awesome now and tested out at 298,000 lux - or 1100 meters max range ANSI (down to equivalent of full moonlight on target). Up to some big HID spots now from an inexpensive handheld (440gms). By comparison new Led lenser twin head torch recently tested was 37,000 lux and cost about 3 times Maxtoch price.

Gadget and I have a couple of lights cantab boys can borrow to check out - if we are not shooting that weekend....

----------


## Toby

Just tried out the new batteries gadgetman sent me. Got 40 or so rabbits on the first set. Never had to change.

I feel a old charger getting some bullets and petrol treatment tomorrow.

----------


## gadgetman

> Just tried out the new batteries gadgetman sent me. Got 40 or so rabbits on the first set. Never had to change.
> 
> I feel a old charger getting some bullets and petrol treatment tomorrow.


Told ya so!

----------


## Toby

Pipe down you!

I still want a cord to connect it to bikes

----------


## gadgetman

> Pipe down you!
> 
> I still want a cord to connect it to bikes


Just steal the ball of wool from the kitten and tangle yourself up in that.

----------

